# RIP George Lee



## Stickgrappler (Dec 17, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/in-memory-of-george-lee-1916-dec-16-2013.html

It is with sadness that I report that George Lee passed away at the age of 97. An original Bruce Lee student. Posted 2 pix and his article in memory.

RIP Lee sifu


----------



## Mauthos (Dec 17, 2013)

Good article from a great man.


----------

